# MS Office for iPad



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Rumors are circulating that MS is about ready to submit MS Office for iPad to Apple for approval.  Price is rumored to be $9.99 per unit.  I hope it's true.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

There are pics floating around that look pretty darn convincing. It would make a lot of sense for Microsoft to release Office for iPad. Right now, Office 2011 for Mac is my favorite version of Office ever. I think Office for iPad, combined with iPhoto for iPad with the camera adapter kit, would be enough to convince me to buy a new iPad.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I would definitely pick it up, especially if it had Dropbox integration.  That being said, this rumor has circulated before, so I'll hold off celebrating until it's actually released.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

tecwritr said:


> Rumors are circulating that MS is about ready to submit MS Office for iPad to Apple for approval. Price is rumored to be $9.99 per unit. I hope it's true.


Is MS Word, which is used by most writers, available for the ipad or would that come along with MS Office. I probably won't buy an ipad until MS Word is an app. The keyboard is also pretty tricky for touch typing. It's ultra sensitive and when I tested it in the Apple store all I could create was gibberish! I really wanted to like it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harriet Schultz said:


> Is MS Word, which is used by most writers, available for the ipad or would that come along with MS Office. I probably won't buy an ipad until MS Word is an app. The keyboard is also pretty tricky for touch typing. It's ultra sensitive and when I tested it in the Apple store all I could create was gibberish! I really wanted to like it.


Some people type quite well on the built-in keyboard. I'm not one of them. I use my bluetooth keyboard for most of my typing (such as my posts on KBoards).

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

This would be amazing!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Onlive has a virtualization option to run Office on their servers


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That would be great.  I have Pages and Keynote, and they're ok but they do mess up formatting sometimes when going back to the PC.


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

That would be awesome! I'm about to start going back to school and want to use my iPad as much as possible because my laptop is an unreliable hunk of crap.


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

I wrote an entire novel on my iPad using a bluetooth keyboard, and Pages. I don't really like Pages that much, so if they came out with MS Word for iPad, that's be amazing.


----------

